# Slingshot Small Tube Shooting Review



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*The Original Pickle Fork Shooter with Small Diameter Tex Shooter Tubes and Raycarl's Super Sure Super Pouch.*

*http://youtu.be/TOP6X5JQ8bs*


----------



## Tyken (Aug 23, 2012)

Thats some of the best shooting ive ever seen, great job.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tyken said:


> Thats some of the best shooting ive ever seen, great job.


*Thank You, The PFS is one of the easiest frames to shoot. Just point with the forks nearly laying the fork down towards your target and turn the pouch so it is on it's side and let er rip. *


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

I got to make one of these ,look great


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

harson said:


> I got to make one of these ,look great


It is a very easy shooter to make.

The Original Pickle Fork Shooter Measurements


----------

